# "What Vets Don't Tell You about Vaccines" by Catherine O'Driscoll



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

I bought this book a couple of weeks ago at the dog food store, and I'm about halfway through it. I thoroughly recommend it to you guys, as it's very well written and has a ton of insight into vaccines; what they do and what dangers they present (epilepsy, autoimmune disorders, paralysis, death, etc). Some parts of it can get fairly technical, which is why I have just now finished it. Though the book is primarily geared to dog lovers,she talks also about the dangers of vaccines to children, cats, and horses.

I had already decided that Poseidon would get no more vaccines as they just weren't necessary. After reading this, I'm even more firm in that resolution.

http://www.amazon.com/What-Vets-Dont-About-Vaccines/dp/095230483X


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I can't remember ... does Catherine recommend no vacs at all or just minimum vacs?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

She recommends none at all, not even puppy vaccines. I'm not sure how I feel about that yet, but as my old man is showing no signs of slowing down at 12 years old (possibly even 14) I hope I don't have to make a decision on puppy vaccinations for quite a while yet.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

LPacker79 said:


> She recommends none at all, not even puppy vaccines.


IMO, anyone who NEVER vaccinates at least for rabies, distemper, and parvo are irresponsible or just plain uninformed. You shouldn't believe everyone who writes a book or has a web page.

I give puppy shots at 8, 12, & 16 weeks, rabies at 6 months or so and another rabies at 18 months. Nothing after that. I have every confidence that my dogs are completely immune. I did a lot of research to come up with that protocol.

Do most people over vaccinate? Absolutely. Are vaccines harmful? Probably so but the rewards outweigh the risks for the protocol listed above.


----------

